# Art In Motion Wheels 15"-24" 3pc Forged wheels made to order! www.artinmotionwheels.com ig: artinmotionwheels



## artinmotionwheels (Oct 28, 2014)

Art In Motion Wheels 15"-24" 3pc Forged wheels made to order! www.artinmotionwheels.com ig: artinmotionwheels

Art in Motion wheels is getting ready to close out its show season and we are offering great deals for next year. Our designs can be viewed at www.artinmotionwheels.com contact us 

- [email protected] or 2096783361
- [email protected] or 2097400169

You can also check out our work on Instagram @artinmotionwheels or on our Facebook fan page as well https://m.facebook.com/aimcustomwheels
Ig @artinmotionwheels


----------



## artinmotionwheels (Oct 28, 2014)

give us a call
- [email protected] or 2096783361
- [email protected] or 2097400169


----------

